# Recommendations for these parameters...?



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Okay...I want some opinions.

High light (5.0wpg), CO2 injected tank with a medium bioload.

I am stumped as to which substrate to use when I change them this summer. Turface? Eco-complete? Fluorite? Onyx sand? I only want to do it once, for now...so a long-term recommendation would be nice.

Notwithstanding any aesthetics or lightness, and not mixing products (mixing soil or peat is OK, however), what is the best?

P.S.: I was wondering...anyone tried a half-inch of soil under Eco-complete or something like it? I know Diana Walstad has been talking about still using soil but trying less of it under something else.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

How about Schultz aquatic plant soil? It is cheaper, has a very high CEC and more Fe when compared to Florite. I'm using it at about 3 W/G and CO2 with success.

Steve


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Theres always laterite and plain gravel too.


----------

